# Photo Contest #2!



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

And the theme is..................



"BEST FRIENDS"

This can be a family member.. another dog.. another animal.. a stuffed animal.. anything.

Lets get as many entries as we can!

The Rules again:
You have to have taken the picture
ONE entry per member
Please do not alter your photo (sharpening, lightneing and borders are okay)
Feel free to include a small caption on why it's your dogs best friend.
Have fun!

(Mods.. I am allowed to do this right? If Im not, please let me know!)

I am giving this until Saturday or Sunday, and then I will start a voting thread!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it's pretty obvious...Zoe and I are best friends. And I don't think people would mind homework as much if they all had a Zoe to be their blanket.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Beagles are self warming, didn't you know? Kody loves his big sister Bailey. (This is my favorite picture ever because what caused me to get another beagle was a picture I saw of two beagles just like this picture. My dream really did come true.)


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Aspen and Riley, the love birds(err dogs). It is funny, the way these two are together, two peas in a pod. I know Riley would do anything for Aspen.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

My favorite photo of Carter and me. Can you tell we were best friends??? Gosh I miss that guy...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

The 2 moany best friends


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome theme!!!

Here's Topaz and Onyx in 2006. It was Topaz's first trip to the lake and they were inseparable!!


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

*"Ooo... I love when you whisper those sweet nothings!" *
Cooper and Bailey, the best of friends. Together forever.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I think they knew they were the same from the beginning...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Harrise your dogs are too beautiful! The one on the left reminds me of my old Mal Nanook that passed away last year... he was my best childhood friend


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

dh and buddy. my goofy boys doing what they do best, being goofy!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Im going to go out on a limb here and go with a *no dog* photo..


Twitchy and Weasel playing in a cereal box....awesome


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Buddies of buddies..


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

My daughter Tori (6) being kissed by Bo, about 4 months old. It has been love at first sight with these two!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

wait! I got a different one.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

3 friends fighting over a carrot. You should have seen the look on her face when Charlie darted over by her with it, she wanted it so bad but never once tried to take it even when Chewie put it on top of her leg, or at least until they took off and left it with her


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Two of my 3 best friends. Im not sure which one has rubbed off on the other.









How come my pictures post so small. You would think as a mod I would know how this stuff works. I uploaded them at the largest size permisable.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Nothing better than to take a nap with your bestest friend:


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

These pics are all so fabulous! I don't stand a chance, lol! I love all the ones with 2 dogs of course, but I also have to say that Pooch, you and Aslan are just too much alike lololol....what a GREAT pic of you two!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

A boy and his best friend


----------



## HoundedByHounds (Aug 17, 2007)

A best friend is always there, to listen....


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/MegaMuttMom/photo contest/briandCherokee.jpg

Hmmm. I will have to try again, my pic didn't show up


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

A boy and his dog









I don't like the way this attachment is so small, it is cuter full size......


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Lizzy and Payton. Best buds to the end. This was their last walk they took together.


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Look at that smile.


----------



## Dwayners (May 29, 2008)

*Daddy, stop making us sit still!*


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This one was hard to choose for!










Your sister is the best friend you could ever ask for.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

you guys these are all so great! This one is going to be a tough one to vote for!


----------



## Lucky Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

This is Penny and Luna. Luna's Mom was very sick after she gave birth, so Luna came to live inside for a few months. Hence Penny and Luna are best friends or maybe even Mom#2 and daughter.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay, these pics are waaaaay too cute! It's going to be almost impossible to decide. Oh well, here's mine!

Charlie kissin his big sissy:


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis was about 4 or 5 months old in this picture but to this day it is still my favorite of them together.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

So pooped after a long day at the river.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Lily and Tanzie


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Pippin and Beavis.


----------



## Maggie&Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing better than taking a nap wherever you are with your best friend after playing hard.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Quincy & Cartman - fast asleep outside. What was I thinking getting two puppies at the same time -from the same litter.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I have too many to decide from of Otis and Abby, but this is my all time favorite- when I see them smiling together like this it melts me into a puddle. I have never seen such a closeness to a kid and her puppy- they are inseperable


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Chazz and Buck are the best of friends. Always together. I don't have any cute cuddly pics of them together though. Apparently they think it's unmanly.


----------



## TheGirlDogsLove (Jun 13, 2008)

My baby Keita thanking me for the x-mas presents lol..










One more, non-dog related, sorry couldn't resist. My cat Pookie and sugar glider Peatry are always cuddling.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Kegan relaxing in the warmth of Dominic's tail.....


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma playing with his best buddie in the whole world, his cousin Chase!


----------



## AshleyT (Mar 27, 2008)

Bohdi and his favorite sleeping buddy!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay, I am giving this one more day for submissions. Then we will have as many threads of 8 as needed. I'll set up all the threads the same day, then close them 2 days later. I plan to stop taking submissions tomorrow sometime at work... I get off work at 8pm Arizona time... so make sure your pic is on here before then!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

These two are inseparable. They always have each others back!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

CONTEST CLOSED

Ok time to organize all these posts. Look for the voting thread soon!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Does it get any better than this? 



4dogs3cats said:


> CONTEST CLOSED
> 
> Ok time to organize all these posts. Look for the voting thread soon!


I was spastic in getting mine posted. can you pleeeeezzzeee consider it!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Does it get any better than this?
> 
> 
> 
> I was spastic in getting mine posted. can you pleeeeezzzeee consider it!


Of course! I just figured no one else had posted so I'd start making the voting threads.. I probably wont do those until tonight anyway.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you so much! I will never ever get another picture like this one!


----------

